# μασίστας = a hunk of a man



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Πήρε το μάτι μου στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου μνεία του ονόματος του μασίστα και θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω ένα-δυο πραγματάκια.

Στο ΛΚΝ λέει:
γεροδεμένος και πολύ δυνατός άνθρωπος. [ίσως από ήρωα κινηματογραφικού έργου]

«Ίσως»; Άλλα «ίσως» υπάρχουν στο ΛΝΕΓ:
[ΕΤΥΜ Μεταφορά τού ιταλ. _Maciste_ (όν. μυώδους ήρωα ταινιών της δεκαετίας τού '60), πιθ. < γαλλ. _machiste_ < _macho_ (σήμερα με άλλη σημ.) < ισπ. _macho_ < λατ. _masculus_ «αρσενικός»].
Μπέρδεμα με τον «μάτσο» εδώ.

Στο ΕΛΝΕΓ πάλι διαβάζουμε:
μεταφορά του ιταλ. _maciste_, από το όνομα του μυώδους και μεγαλόσωμου ήρωα της ιταλικής ταινίας _Cabiria_ (1914).

Αμφιβάλλω αν υπήρχε ο όρος πριν από τη δεκαετία του 1960, δεν τον θυμάμαι, και θα πρέπει να ψάξει κάποιος στις εφημερίδες. Υπήρχε η φουρνιά με τις ταινίες του βωβού (1914-27) και νέα φουρνιά του ομιλούντος (1960-73). Σ’ αυτή τη δεύτερη φουρνιά θα απέδιδα τη διάδοση του εξελληνισμένου _μασίστας_. 
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0032307/

Όσο για την προέλευση της ιταλικής λέξης, ενδιαφέρον έχουν οι πληροφορίες της αγγλικής Wikipedia:

The name of Maciste ultimately comes from a sentence in Strabo's _Geography_ (Book 8, Chapter 3, Section 21), in which he writes: ἐν δὲ τῷ μεταξὺ τό τε τοῦ Μακιστίου Ἡρακλέους ἱερόν ἐστι καὶ ὁ Ἀκίδων ποταμός — "And in the middle is the temple of the Macistian Heracles, and the river Acidon." The epithet _Μακίστιος_ (Makistios, Latinized as _Macistius_) is generally understood to be an adjective referring to a town called _Μάκιστος_ in the province of Triphylia in Elis. However, in the first volume of the _Dizionario universale archeologico-artistico-technologico_ (1858) _Macistius_ is given as one among several epithets of Hercules (_Ercole_). In the second volume of the same dictionary (1864) this name appears Italianized as _Maciste_, defined as _uno del soprannomi d'Ercole_ ("one of the nicknames of Hercules").
In the original draft outline of the 1914 film _Cabiria_ by director Giovanni Pastrone, the muscular hero's name had been _Ercole_. In the revised script, writer Gabriele d'Annunzio gave the character the name _Maciste_, which he understood (based on the above or similar sources) to be an erudite synonym for Hercules. By later writers using the character the original etymology was generally forgotten, and a folk etymology was constructed based on the name's superficial similarity to the Italian word _macigno_ "large stone"; in the first of the 1960s films, Maciste tells another character in the film that his name means "of the rock".​
Περισσότερα αρχαιοελληνικά, αργότερα, άλλη μέρα.


----------



## Themis (May 19, 2010)

Κάτω τα απομυθοποιητικά χέρια από την παιδική μας ηλικία!


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2010)

Αντιδάνειο, δηλαδή; :)


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2010)

Πλάκα-πλάκα, στη συλλογή που είχα φτιάξει προ πολλών ετών με αντιδάνεια το έχω συμπεριλάβει, αφού στο ετυμολογικό του Κορτελάτσο λέει ότι είναι από το ελλ. μάκιστος.


----------



## pidyo (May 20, 2010)

Ούτε που είχε περάσει από το μυαλό μου η σχέση Μασίστα και Μακιστίου Ηρακλή. Επειδή το λατρευτικό αυτό επίθετο είναι γεωγραφικό (από τη Μάκιστο της Τριφυλλίας), θα πρέπει οι κάτοικοι της περιοχής να εκμεταλλευτούν το γεγονός (Live your myth in Greece - the Cinecittà edition). :)

Επ' ευκαιρία, Μακίστιος λεγόταν κι ένας Πέρσης αξιωματικός του Μαρδονίου (Ηρόδοτος 9.20).


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2010)

Και το ψευδώνυμο αυτό είχε πάρει ο καλός μυτιληνιός πεζογράφος Κώστας Μάκιστος (Παπαχαραλάμπους ή κάτι τέτοιο λεγόταν) που έμενε κοντά μας και ήταν φίλος με τους δικούς μου και μας έδινε καλό ρεγάλο στα κάλαντα.


----------



## Rogerios (May 20, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Επ' ευκαιρία, Μακίστιος λεγόταν κι ένας Πέρσης αξιωματικός του Μαρδονίου (Ηρόδοτος 9.20).



παίρνω την ασίστ και επιχειρώ να σκοράρω

Μακίστιο όμως τον έλεγαν οι Έλληνες, καθώς μας λέει ο Ηρόδοτος, ο οποίος προτιμά την (υποτίθεται; ) περσική εκδοχή, δηλ. Μασίστιος (9 - 20, 22, 24-25).

Στο ίδιο βιβλίο αναφέρεται και σε έναν άλλο Πέρση ευγενή τον οποίο ονομάζει "Μασίστη" και ο οποίος μπλέκεται σε μια απίστευτη ιστορία ανακτορικής ίντριγκας και μίσους που καταλήγει στον βασανισμό και τη δολοφονία της γυναίκας του Μασίστη, κατόπιν εντολής που έδωσε η βασίλισσα Άμηστρις (107 επ.).

Ο παλαιοπερσικός τύπος του ονόματος (και στις δύο περιπτώσεις) πρέπει να μεταγράφεται ως Maθista (δεν έχω πρόχειρη τη HEP του Μπριάν για να το τσεκάρω).


----------



## Rogerios (May 20, 2010)

Επί του θέματος, τώρα. 
Ερώτηση: γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι η εξήγηση του ΛΝΕΓ με τη σύνδεση μασίστα και machiste/ machisme/ macho είναι επιεικώς προβληματική;
Να βάλουμε στην παρέα μας και το _Zingarelli_ (όπου βλέπουμε ότι ο maciste ουδεμία σχέση έχει με τα διάφορα machismo ή macho που έχουν περάσει και στην ιταλική);

"*maciste*: [dal n. di un personaggio cinematografico; tratto dal gr. _makistos_, superl. di _makros_, il più grande.... *s.m. *Uomo molto robusto e straordinariamente forte. *SIN.* Ercole, sansone]


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Ερώτηση: γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι η εξήγηση του ΛΝΕΓ με τη σύνδεση μασίστα και machiste/ machisme/ macho είναι επιεικώς προβληματική;


Μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα ότι, εφόσον τα του ΛΝΕΓ δεν επαναλαμβάνονται στο ΕΛΝΕΓ, αποκηρύσσονται. Και θα πρέπει να έχει διορθωθεί η βάση τους. Αν όχι ήδη στο πιο πρόσφατο ΛΝΕΓ, σίγουρα στην επόμενη έκδοση, macho δεν θα υπάρχει.

Ο δικός μου ενδοιασμός έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με τη διατύπωση στο ΕΛΝΕΓ, όπου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να έχουμε κι εμείς τον μασίστα από το 1914, πράγμα που δεν πρέπει να αληθεύει. Ο sarant που κάνει βόλτες σε εφημερίδες θα μπορούσε να μας πει.


----------



## pidyo (May 20, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Ο παλαιοπερσικός τύπος του ονόματος (και στις δύο περιπτώσεις) πρέπει να μεταγράφεται ως Maθista (δεν έχω πρόχειρη τη HEP του Μπριάν για να το τσεκάρω).


Δεν τον έχει ο Briant (στο ευρετήριο τουλάχιστον). 

Kι ένα ακόμη: Macista στην ιταλική αργκό είναι πλέον το αντίθετο του Pcista, ο οπαδός των Mac. Όπως θα έλεγαν και στο Αστερίξ: ο τέμπολα ο μόλες.


----------



## Rogerios (May 20, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Δεν τον έχει ο Briant (στο ευρετήριο τουλάχιστον).



Εντύπωση μου κάνει, γιατί στο βιβλίο έχει σιγουρότατα αναφορές στο όνομα. Πάντως, στο άρθρο της Βίκι (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masistes) το μεταγράφουν ως "Masišta". Λίγο μετά όμως σημειώνουν: It has been noted that the name Masistes (which the Greek sources give) is related to the Persian title mathishta (maθišta, "the greatest", "the highest", "the longest"; "chief [of the troop]"; as a title, "the greatest after the king", "the second after the king").


----------



## pidyo (May 20, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Εντύπωση μου κάνει, γιατί στο βιβλίο έχει σιγουρότατα αναφορές στο όνομα. Πάντως, στο άρθρο της Βίκι (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masistes) το μεταγράφουν ως "Masišta". Λίγο μετά όμως σημειώνουν: It has been noted that the name Masistes (which the Greek sources give) is related to the Persian title mathishta (maθišta, "the greatest", "the highest", "the longest"; "chief [of the troop]"; as a title, "the greatest after the king", "the second after the king").



Κακό πράγμα να ξεφυλλίζει κανείς χωρίς να είναι συγκεντρωμένος. Έψαχνα στο Mac- ο βλαξ. Ναι, φυσικά τον έχει. Εκ πρώτης όψεως δεν συνδέει το όνομά του με τον τίτλο maθišta, που οι ελληνικές πηγές αποδίδουν ως 'πρεσβύτερος', αλλά, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν παίρνω κι όρκο...:)


----------

